

Ask HN: Does anyone have any experience with Automatic Documentation creators? - aorshan

I've been reading about software like doxygen, ROBODoc, TwinText, etc. that go through your code and automatically create documentation. I'm wondering if anyone has had any experience with software of this type and could share some thoughts. Ideally what I'd like is something that can go through a code base and create a sort of wiki that will show me dependencies, inheritance, etc on the functions, classes, variables, and all that fun stuff. Obviously visualizations are a plus. Thanks!
======
vittore
We used to use GhostDoc, which is slightly different, but if you code have
reasonable naming of methods/classes etc, using some configuration, you can
get pretty descent results. However reason to use it was requirement to have
comment coverage and documentation of something like 85 per cent for audit.

